# Wagan Tech Solar E-Power Panel Cube



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Was thinking about ordering the Wagan Tech Solar E-Power Panel Cube	seemed like a good emergency generator...any comments or some advice on them...Thanks all


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Looks like an interesting setup. I don't know a whole lot about solar though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Hard to believe that Home Depot has it $200 cheaper than Northern Tool. Amazon has it for under 1k


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Yah i was thinking of picking one up, thought it would be better then a fuel generator wouldn't have to leave the area searching for fuel...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Was thinking about ordering the Wagan Tech Solar E-Power Panel Cube	seemed like a good emergency generator...any comments or some advice on them...Thanks all


Which one (size) are you looking at?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Which one (size) are you looking at?


Wagan Tech Solar E-Power Panel Cube-2546 at The Home Depot


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool set up...


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried the GoalZero brand solar generator? I heard it was a good value, but Id rather pay for function than name-brand


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

As far as I know it isn't a generator. It is just a solar collector and a battery backup / power inverter.
Using the word "generator" might confuse some people and lead them to believe that there was actually a gas engine in there - there is not.

I can see where if you had a deer camp this *might *be a good idea - prolonged time spent outdoors with minimal needs (cell, radio, small TV, LED X-Mas lights around the dining area, etc...). But I'd really like to see it in action (over a weekend) before I plunk down a couple of grand on something that ends up being a sad sack of suck.

How durable is that thing any way?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Has anyone tried the GoalZero brand solar generator? I heard it was a good value, but Id rather pay for function than name-brand


I started to look at those but they have proprietary fittings and plugs. That automatically disqualifies it in my eyes.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Wagan Tech Solar E-Power Panel Cube-2546 at The Home Depot


I've seen them at my local Costco for a lot less! But you know how Costco is, here today gone tomorrow and never come back.


----------

